# Home theatre projector



## alijans8 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I'm new at this forum.. need your opinion on smth. Those of you who have experience with digital projetors.

I had a projector given to me to try for a day.. an Optoma EP727. One movie on it and I'm in love with projectors...  allthough I was not happy with the colors on the skins of people.. I think this is caled the "rainbow effect". I guess I can live with it.

Problem is I can't get the one I want (Benq W500) in my location (I'm from Macedonia). I've read tons of reviews.. it is a cool projector for what I can aford. But as I said.. I can't get it... must choose between the folowing:

Things to consider:
I'm ONLY gonna use it for watching movies in a dark room (no lights). Seperate speaker system. Mounted on the celing. Gonna hook it up on my PC and play the movies through it. I'm ok with changing the lamp after it burns out.. but I ran into some that say that the picture fades away with time. is this true? I really don't want that 

*Benq MP730*
The contrast is so low compared to the others. 700:1 Is that going to affect the quality in a dark room? Appart from that it is the best out of the rest. It has HDTV support. 1280:800 resolution [VGA(640 x 350) to SXGA(1280 x 1024)]. 2200 ANSI Lumens. I cant find any reviews for it though, it's like nobody uses it for home cinema.. is there a reason for it?

*Benq MP622c*
This one is so famous. Is it good enough for me? Pretty cheap.
1024 x 768 native resolution [VGA(640 x 480) to SXGA(1280 x 1024)]. 2000:1 contrast ratio. 2200 ANSI Lumens. No HDTV (unless the max SXGA resolution makes it compatible if I play the movie through my PC? I don't know)

*Benq MP622 *
This one is so famous.. same as the one above only slightly more expensive and 2700 ANSI Lumens.

or
*ACER X1260*

Give me your thoughts.
Thx ahead.


----------



## lucybaby (Aug 1, 2009)

For 439$ ACER X1260 is a good choice. Really pleased with the quality of the picture - I do a lot of demos of a product that really needs a bright high resolution picture - this is great. I'm just worried that my management might swap it with the projector in the board room as it's better.


----------

